# Concealed carry holster fro Glock 20



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

has any one used the galco supper comfort holster with a Glock 20?

or another CC holster i can use when hiking and camping


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 17, 2009)

I carry my glock 20 with a shoulder holster. Camping or hiking but I want to see how a biachie(Spelling) shadow2 holster fits and feels. YOU can carry on your hip strong hand or slide it to the front.


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

10mmauto said:


> i carry my glock 20 with a shoulder holster. Camping or hiking but i want to see how a biachie(spelling) shadow2 holster fits and feels. You can carry on your hip strong hand or slide it to the front.


i like my bianchi vertical shoulder holster. The 20 fits very well in this holster. It is easily concealed under a light jacket.


----------

